# Huge temperature drop



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The forecast drop is on its way folks.

It's colder here now than it was at 7AM.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, WOW. I was sweating a fever out of me in the naya yesterday - today I am in the apartment with a shirt and jeans on. This Is Spain!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Bloody cold here in Blighty too!!! I'm not used to wearing so many clothes!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its bloody freezing here in Malaga today! Of course I have visitors here who were planning a week by my pool, Instead, they're getting a week by my log fire! Is it gonna warm up?? What happened to global warming??

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

It's going to be -2 here tonight...........I've not felt that cold since I got stuck in snow in Andalucia almost 2 years ago!! Lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> It's going to be -2 here tonight...........I've not felt that cold since I got stuck in snow in Andalucia almost 2 years ago!! Lol



GREAT!! i'D BETTER GET A LOAD MORE FIREWOOD! 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol oh yes.....it gets VERY cold and white in some parts of Andalucia......and expect the Guardia Civil to laugh at you when you get stuck in the snow.....gits! LOL


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Its going to be very cold here in Wales tonight too already 0 at 7:30pm lol. I have my 3 legged waterbottle called Jess to keep me warm lol she's a staffie.

Emma


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

You're telling me! Was 2 degrees when I got up at 9am this morning now at 7pm it is -1 where did the sun go.. My 16 year old daughter saw snow for the first time today on a walk up Montseny that was supposed to be warm and sunny. Well it was sunny but not warm... Haha I love spain.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wimps! I still have not put on a jumper or jacket this autumn. Think I MIGHT have to tonight!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Wimps! I still have not put on a jumper or jacket this autumn. Think I MIGHT have to tonight!


I don't mind being called a wimp, at 0c, I'd rather be warm than worry about my reputation as a hard woman!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> The forecast drop is on its way folks.
> 
> It's colder here now than it was at 7AM.


Yes how weird it was I as there for a few meetings at Indra and EADS.
21 C Monday and about bloody 6 c the next.

Didn't think I would leave Madrid to find Minnesota twice as warm in November.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well for the last three days I've been absolutely freezing. We've had the heating on, the fire lit and our jumpers, coats and boots out, Its like being in the UK - YUK!!!

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> well for the last three days I've been absolutely freezing. We've had the heating on, the fire lit and our jumpers, coats and boots out, Its like being in the UK - YUK!!!
> 
> Jo



Don't fret Jo, the sun is coming back your way on Wednesday - lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Bright sunshine, blue skies here at the moment, although its certainly a little cooler


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> well for the last three days I've been absolutely freezing. We've had the heating on, the fire lit and our jumpers, coats and boots out, Its like being in the UK - YUK!!!
> 
> Jo


I drove through a monsoon last night to Southampton.......I did think of you all in Spain......good thoughts of course.....grrrrrrrrrrrr LOL

PS Welcome to a Spanish winter - it's always colder than people realise!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I drove through a monsoon last night to Southampton.......I did think of you all in Spain......good thoughts of course.....grrrrrrrrrrrr LOL
> 
> PS Welcome to a Spanish winter - it's always colder than people realise!


My husband works in Southampton, theres no escaping it for him then!!!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> My husband works in Southampton, theres no escaping it for him then!!!
> 
> Jo


Ask him about the rain on Saturday evening then, Jo; I was at Hythe Sailing Club and it was a dreadful trip down from Salisbury!!


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

hey hey people,

i woke up today with my nose sooooo cold, i wish i was in london at least theres central heating there, but ive heard its so cold so sudden as theres a "cold wave" or summin from Scandinavia  lolz opposite to a heat wave, lolz i never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rix said:


> hey hey people,
> 
> i woke up today with my nose sooooo cold, i wish i was in london at least theres central heating there, but ive heard its so cold so sudden as theres a "cold wave" or summin from Scandinavia  lolz opposite to a heat wave, lolz i never knew there was such a thing.


Would that be the London where for the next4 to 5 months you would be mostly experiencing grey dull sky and rain?


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Would that be the London where for the next4 to 5 months you would be mostly experiencing grey dull sky and rain?



lolz did i say london  haha in london its bearable, heating is everywhere and its expected, but in spain?? i didnt know it would get this cold


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rix said:


> lolz did i say london  haha in london its bearable, heating is everywhere and its expected, but in spain?? i didnt know it would get this cold


No ..... I'm hallucinating .... must be the cold!

Yep .... thing people often dont realise when they come here is that it gets bloody cold at times. Here, winter is normally reasonably sunny days, but when the sun goes down then it gets chilly. Lowest last year was about 8 degrees. We've been resisting the log fire but I think its going to have to be lit in the next few days.

However last year we had to light it mid October, so you're lucky this year


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No ..... I'm hallucinating .... must be the cold!
> 
> Yep .... thing people often dont realise when they come here is that it gets bloody cold at times. Here, winter is normally reasonably sunny days, but when the sun goes down then it gets chilly. Lowest last year was about 8 degrees. We've been resisting the log fire but I think its going to have to be lit in the next few days.
> 
> However last year we had to light it mid October, so you're lucky this year


lolz i can´t wait till it gets hotter again, once i finish work i dont want to go back out again its terrible, do you know when about the rain will stop, beginning of january maybe??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rix said:


> lolz i can´t wait till it gets hotter again, once i finish work i dont want to go back out again its terrible, do you know when about the rain will stop, beginning of january maybe??


You have rain?
Its bright sunshine and about 17 degrees here

This is the rainy season here, and we had it bad over the last month. But iirc from last year November, December & January were generally nice, but Feb went downhill badly. From mid to late March it was getting better


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

rix said:


> lolz i can´t wait till it gets hotter again, once i finish work i dont want to go back out again its terrible, do you know when about the rain will stop, beginning of january maybe??


Its forecast sun in Marbella on Wednesday and Thursday, so don't worry too much lol


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I remember February 1992 - it rained every single day. Poured down most days - 1st March we opened the windows to see SUN. It was like a gauche leitmotif in a Chaucerian tale. 

When it rains, it RAINS! 

Gorgeous here today - in the sun.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Its forecast sun in Marbella on Wednesday and Thursday, so don't worry too much lol



He's going to be taking your name to the trades descriptions offices!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> He's going to be taking your name to the trades descriptions offices!


It was actually better weather in the North than Marbella in October - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

rix said:


> hey hey people,
> 
> i woke up today with my nose sooooo cold, i wish i was in london at least theres central heating there, but ive heard its so cold so sudden as theres a "cold wave" or summin from Scandinavia  lolz opposite to a heat wave, lolz i never knew there was such a thing.


I wake up like that every morning....and being as we're closer to Scandanavia than you are, we feel the cold more......plus I'm older than you and have spent every winter since 2003 away from Blighty, my blood is very thin thus feeling the cold more than ever this winter! Oh how I miss temps of 52c plus!! *Sigh*

BUT.....I'm trying to !!


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

lolz i guess i should count myself lucky knowing that, i generally very hot blooded, shorts and tshirt 365 days a year in england (apart from when im out that is hehe) but yea being older isnt an xcuse  but the thin blood mmhmm that counts lolz

the sun is out today, just had lunch, but its still cold, i hope what SunnySpain said was right, i cant keep staying indoors, im starting to get fat haha


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Well its been a record start to November here in usually cold by now Minnesota.
23 c yesterday and only down to 13 c last night.

However normal order will return for weekend 6 c daytime high and -4 c at night

Still no global warming


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

rix said:


> lolz i guess i should count myself lucky knowing that, i generally very hot blooded, shorts and tshirt 365 days a year in england (apart from when im out that is hehe) but yea being older isnt an xcuse  but the thin blood mmhmm that counts lolz
> 
> the sun is out today, just had lunch, but its still cold, i hope what SunnySpain said was right, i cant keep staying indoors, im starting to get fat haha


Being older isn't an excuse, it's a fact that as the body ages, the blood thins - why do you think so many pensioners struggle to keep warm?

As for blood thinning due to living in a climate, again, this is a fact.

HTH


----------

